# ID Question



## primitive (Sep 12, 2009)

I just received this fish mixed in with my fish order Anyone has a clue?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Where is it from?

How big?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Brandtii

*Edited for spelling*


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Hmm I was thinking irritans


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I would have to say a diamond rhom, looks atol like the blue diamond I had that I sold to blue flame. Here is a pic of my blue at 6 inches.



















jungleboogie said:


> I just received this fish mixed in with my fish order Anyone has a clue?


What do you guys think?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't think it's a rhom.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Definately a better side pic and collection point would be valued at the moment.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> I just received this fish mixed in with my fish order Anyone has a clue?


What do you guys think?
[/quote]
Nah I don't think it's a rhom


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Wrong pic Trigga.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I was just answering tbp's question


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Lol my bad homez!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Not a diamond rhom. Don't you see the difference in dorsal profile, it lacks the pointy shape what is supposed to make it a diamond ?

@topicstarter : can you get a better side pic ? Cause I doubt it's a brandtii, the first ray of the anal fin should transect the first 3 or 4 rays from the frontal part of the dorsal fin like this :


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That's why I said to post a better side shot. Your hypothesis is irrelevant until then.


----------



## primitive (Sep 12, 2009)

6.5 inches....... and he isnt a rhom or brandtii or irritan


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

What about a collection point?


----------



## primitive (Sep 12, 2009)

river he is collected from int connected so i dont think it is going to matter much..... he was in my peruvian shipment....

so peru and 6.5"


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Hmm I'm stumped..

I think I see bars so maybe compressus but the spotting is similar to serrulatus..

Any ideas Frank?

Edit: actually looking at it again I'm gonna say it's a compressus


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Looks like S. rhombeus to me, though the photo is not the best quality.


----------



## primitive (Sep 12, 2009)

how about a large sanchezi. i will take pics of trhe scutes..its just like coloring is throwing me off


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Is the fish asleep in those pics? Or is always that colour


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

jungleboogie said:


> 6.5 inches....... and he isnt a rhom or brandtii or irritan


Just curious : what made you believe it isn't a rhom ? 
I would say compressus or rhom...


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I am still going to say rhom until proven wrong.


----------



## primitive (Sep 12, 2009)

this is a stress free pic.... here u are...its a sanchezi.....a large one...largest i've seen


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

That last pic is a totally different fish from your firsts and is a sanchezi. Not sure where you are going with this.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

That does not look like the same fish.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Excuse me if Iḿ wrong, but after a few close looks I'd still say the dorsal profile is different, more pointed around the first ray of the dorsal fin...
Could you please provide us a clear side shot ?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah sanchezi for sure.. Huge difference between the original pics but normal for freshly imported fish to be lacking a bit colourwise


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Color difference due to stress is one thing, but I dont think it's what we have here. I think the last pic is a different fish. I compared many things about them and they don't match up. Whatev though


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

That 2nd picture is NOT of the same fish.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

ksls said:


> That 2nd picture is NOT of the same fish.


I agree it just doesn't look like the same fish to me but who knows? Maybe the pic was taken by two different cameras I don't know.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Could be the same fish, just from different angles... so I hope we can get a clear side shot to compare


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Wether it is or isn't the same fish we'll never really know so different pics of different angle are really irrelevant.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Ja said:


> Wether it is or isn't the same fish we'll never really know so different pics of different angle are really irrelevant.


Let everybody judge that by themselves please : I'd actually say it could be the same fish though the appearence is completely different. A good sideshot showing the dorsal profile would be of help.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I never said it's not the same fish, I said it doesn't look like the same fish to me that's all. If someone is doubting that it is the same fish than all the pics of different angles in the world won't make a difference. Just my opinion and fact.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Ja said:


> I never said it's not the same fish, I said it doesn't look like the same fish to me that's all. If someone is doubting that it is the same fish than all the pics of different angles in the world won't make a difference. Just my opinion and fact.


No problem, I didn't mean it in a negative way. It's just my own wondering if it's a different one or the same one. And there's just one perticular mark that seems different. I'm not saying another angle will make a big difference, though I just could learn from it, how much difference the angle actually makes in a dorsal profile.

So far I have to agree it looks like a different fish...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

It's all good, I just wanted to clarify myself.


----------



## primitive (Sep 12, 2009)

Other than the first picture.....rest of the pics are from the same fish.
, it happned again when i got to the store early this morning. its losing his red...due to sleep and sudden turning the light on...... i also have a picture of couple of red bellies look exactly the same,,,its just sleep coloring.......check out the color lose or change in these pictures...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

It looks like the same fish to me...and I would say S. sanchezi.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

man thats a big sanchezi


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

The Sanchezi I sold to Trigga Would turn Ghost white When You turn the lights on. than in about 20 min its back to Blood Red ,
Triggaprobably Noticed this Just like I did , I bet.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

My best friend/brother in law now owns that sanchezi, great looking little guy even with that One Eye Willie thing it has going on.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

hoooooooly that's a huge sanchezi.

my sanchezi is dark purple/blue when i turn the lights on, but then the red really comes out after 30 minutes.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

CrazeeJon said:


> The Sanchezi I sold to Trigga Would turn Ghost white When You turn the lights on. than in about 20 min its back to Blood Red ,
> Triggaprobably Noticed this Just like I did , I bet.


yeah sure did.. i think all piranha do.. my piraya and cariba did it too.


----------

